# PMS....lol



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2005)

*Q:* How many women with PMS does it take to screw in a light bulb? 

*A:* One. ONE!! And do you know WHY it only takes ONE? Because no one else in this house knows HOW to change a light bulb. They don't even know the bulb is BURNED OUT. They would sit in this house in the dark for THREE DAYS before they figured it OUT. And once they figured it out they wouldn't be able to find the light bulbs despite the fact that they've been in the SAME CUPBOARD for the past SEVENTEEN YEARS. But if they did, by some miracle, actually find the light bulbs, TWO DAYS LATER the chair that they dragged from two rooms over to stand on to change the STUPID light bulb would STILL BE IN THE SAME SPOT!! AND UNDERNEATH IT WOULD BE THE CRUMPLED WRAPPER THE STUPID @*!#$% LIGHT BULBS CAME IN! WHY?! BECAUSE NO ONE IN THIS HOUSE EVER CARRIES OUT THE GARBAGE!! IT'S A WONDER WE HAVEN'T ALL SUFFOCATED FROM THE PILES OF GARBAGE THAT ARE 12 FEET DEEP THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE HOUSE. THEHOUSE!! IT WOULD TAKE AN ARMY TO CLEAN THIS...I'm sorry...what did you ask me?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2005)

Were you in my house this evening during dinner?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2005)

Cute Sarah,

  Good avatar too.

*Q: *_How many therapists does it take to screw in a lightbulb?_

*A: *_Only one ... but it takes a really long time and the lightbulb has to want to change._

artyon:

  -Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2005)

*Q: *_How many Kenpoist does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
_
*A: *_Twenty ... one to screw in the lightbulb, and ninteen to say "That's not the way Mr. Parker showed me to do it."

_:boing2:

 -Michael


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> *Q:* How many women with PMS does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> *A:* One. ONE!! And do you know WHY it only takes ONE? Because no one else in this house knows HOW to change a light bulb. They don't even know the bulb is BURNED OUT. They would sit in this house in the dark for THREE DAYS before they figured it OUT. And once they figured it out they wouldn't be able to find the light bulbs despite the fact that they've been in the SAME CUPBOARD for the past SEVENTEEN YEARS. But if they did, by some miracle, actually find the light bulbs, TWO DAYS LATER the chair that they dragged from two rooms over to stand on to change the STUPID light bulb would STILL BE IN THE SAME SPOT!! AND UNDERNEATH IT WOULD BE THE CRUMPLED WRAPPER THE STUPID @*!#$% LIGHT BULBS CAME IN! WHY?! BECAUSE NO ONE IN THIS HOUSE EVER CARRIES OUT THE GARBAGE!! IT'S A WONDER WE HAVEN'T ALL SUFFOCATED FROM THE PILES OF GARBAGE THAT ARE 12 FEET DEEP THROUGHOUT THE ENTIRE HOUSE. THEHOUSE!! IT WOULD TAKE AN ARMY TO CLEAN THIS...I'm sorry...what did you ask me?



Uhh, nothing dear... I'll uhh, go, umm, oh yeah, here have some Haggen Daas *Triple Chocolate Fudge Ripple*.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Uhh, nothing dear... I'll uhh, go, umm, oh yeah, here have some Haggen Daas *Triple Chocolate Fudge Ripple*.


  Thank you you too sweet MACaver... now go clean the bathroom... not the garage


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Thank you, you too sweet MACaver... now go clean the bathroom... not the garage


But, but I'm almost finished here! A-an-and I got that spagetti sauce to make, the kids are hungry!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2005)

aawww Mac, you are such a catch... 





			
				MACaver said:
			
		

> But, but I'm almost finished here! A-an-and I got that spagetti sauce to make, the kids are hungry!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> aawww Mac, you are such a catch...



That may be... but I'm *still *not cleaning the bathroom... :lol:


t'ain't my mess.


----------

